# Do rabbits ever climb trees?



## Cyara (Feb 5, 2009)

Probably be thought a real dumb question by some....  but have to ask because I am building my rabbit house at the moment and was wondering if I could make a "garden" for them under some trees nearby..... or if they would then jump right out. The branches are quite low and gently sloping. Is it possible they could hop up along them and jump over a fence? Do rabbits dislike heights? I am hoping so. They would never survive escape. Wild bush. I will make sure they can't dig their way out. 

I will be getting French Angoras quite soon... about 2 months from now. 

Would appreciate some advice. Thanks

Chelle


----------



## Flashy (Feb 5, 2009)

Rabbits can climb, but I've not heard of them climbing trees. I have, however, heard of rabbits jumping into trees and sitting there observing the world, so yes, I would think that if your tree has low branches, then there is that possibility.

It will come down to your bunnies though. Some are ok with heights, some like to explore, some like to stay where they are, so if your rabbits could possibly have 'wander lust' as my mum calls it, then that's a risk.

Equally, there may be a risk of things like cats and other predators coming in via that way, depending on what predators you have there.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 5, 2009)

I think with bunnies, anything is possible! LOL!

I do know they can climb. If they had a tree that was low, with branches in the right spacing..... I'm sure they'd try!


----------



## Cyara (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Flashy and Bo B Bunny!

I will build everything as though they would try!  Means the garden area will have to be fully caged above too.... bit more difficult around high trees... and expensive. Need to think about this. Really want to do it someway and not spend a fortune. Safety is an essential. I know they are naturally nocturnal but I think I will lock them up at night. The house is very large. Also don't want them breeding with the wild rabbits we have.... or maybe they are hares?... anyway... want pure French Angoras. And want them safe.


----------



## irishlops (Feb 5, 2009)

i posted here!!!! but its not here...... oh well.
safe. yes. your a good bun to be owner.


----------



## Sabine (Feb 5, 2009)

I hate to say but mine do climb trees up to a couple of feet and use the height to jump.


----------



## Cyara (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Irishlops and Sabine!  Both from Ireland... isn't that neat! 

UK, USA and Ireland.....I would say a cosmopolitan vote is definitely in to expect them to do it!!!! Clever little guys....  

Thanks so much. Would love to post a pic or 2 when I have something worth showing. 

I am really looking forward to getting my buns.


----------

